# Ora delle



## Larroja

Ciao a tutti!
Ho appena letto questa espressione su un libro non particolarmente curato nella traduzione, e mi è suonata davvero strana su carta stampata: "*ora delle dieci*, aveva riletto tutto il copione".
Premesso che a Milano si usa molto nel linguaggio colloquiale, e immagino che accada anche altrove, secondo voi è corretta? La utilizzereste con la stessa disinvoltura dell'esempio?
Grazie!


----------



## Broca

Mai sentita come espressione. Il suo significato sarebbe...?


----------



## Larroja

Allora è meno comune di quanto pensassi! 
"Ora delle dieci" immagino venga da "arrivata l'ora delle dieci" e sta quindi per "alle dieci", "arrivate le dieci".


----------



## Liuk99

Mai sentito, di conseguenza non lo userei mai.


----------



## Broca

Spero di non sembrare troppo ignorante ma non l'ho mai sentita, ma probabilmente è un espressione dialettale, bisogna aspettare qualche lombardo!


----------



## Larroja

Broca said:


> Spero di non sembrare troppo ignorante ma non l'ho mai sentita, ma probabilmente è un espressione dialettale, bisogna aspettare qualche lombardo!



Ma figurati Broca!  Il fatto che già in due non l'abbiate mai sentita conferma il mio sospetto che sul libro in cui l'ho letta, che non ha peraltro alcuna connotazione "regionalistica", sia proprio fuori luogo.


----------



## infinite sadness

Manco io l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## Undeader

Direi che ho capito cosa significhi nel contesto ma personalmente non l'ho mai utilizzata. Specialmente se si tratta di qualche espressione idiomatica dei cari nordici.


----------



## spinetta

Possibile che sia un'espressione (quasi) dialettale?
Io la percepisco come corretta, per quanto non colloquiale e poco usata. I casi sono due: o è tipica del Nord (Est?) o ho letto troppi libri tradotti ..male.


----------



## Larroja

spinetta said:


> Io la percepisco come corretta, per quanto non colloquiale e poco usata.



Grazie Spinetta! A Milano e dintorni invece è molto usata. Tu dunque l'avresti trovata solo sui libri?


----------



## klarap

Mai vista né sentita. Non mi verrebbe mai in mente.
K.


----------



## damminson

A Roma non si usa anche se m'é capitato di sentirla o di vederla scritta da qualche parte.

Certo é bruttina forte come frase.... (anche questa lo é)


----------



## spinetta

Larroja said:


> Grazie Spinetta! A Milano e dintorni invece è molto usata. Tu dunque l'avresti trovata solo sui libri?



No, l'ho sentita usare anche in famiglia. Ma non so se è dialettale-locale, dialettale-importata (grazie, emigranti!) o acquisita come corretta dalla lettura di libri tradotti da un/a milanese.. 
 Non la troverei troppo stonata su un quotidiano locale.

Nota: Nella zona in cui sono cresciuta il dialetto tende al veneto (veronese, forse?) ed alcuni miei familiari sono emigrati nella Svizzera francofona.


----------



## Larroja

spinetta said:


> Non la troverei troppo stonata su un quotidiano locale.



Certo, o in un contesto cronachistico dal sapore colloquiale, tipo: ora delle cinque i tortelli erano già finiti e la sagra chiudeva anzitempo i battenti...


----------



## Azzurra

Probabilmente non mi sarebbe mai venuto in mente di tradurre con questa espressione (che è, comunque, molto familiare anche per me, Lombardia...), ma devo dire che non mi dispiace per niente come resa... Peccato sia connotata regionalmente...


----------



## foxyandjackrule

Io abito vicino a Milano e non l'ho mai sentita! LOL!


----------



## Roberto1976

Io sono per metà mantovano e non l'ho mai sentita.


----------



## nikis

Io l'ho sentita a volte e la capisco.

Ad esempio una costruzione simile può essere anche usata nella frase "ora di arrivare e si era già sciolto il gelato"


----------



## Hermocrates

foxyandjackrule said:


> Io abito vicino a Milano e non l'ho mai sentita!



Io ho vissuto diversi anni in Lombardia (incluso a Milano) e non l'avevo mai sentita, né da coetanei né da parlanti più anziani che conoscono il dialetto. 

Ho imparato una cosa nuova.


----------

